# Mantisse berechnen?



## Riddick007 (4. Nov 2007)

Hi, ich weiß nicht, wie man die Mantisse einer float Zahl berechnet. 

z.B. habe ich die Dezimalzahl 41,25 gegeben (IEEE-754-1985) . 

Vorzeichen = 0
Exponent = 5
Mantisse = 1,2890625

dann siehts ja wie folgt aus 

0 - 1000100   - mantisse

Wie sieht nun hier die Mantisse aus bzw. wie geht man dabei vor?


danke schon mal!


----------



## Marco13 (4. Nov 2007)

Naja. Die "1" steht ja implizit dabei. Bleibt also noch
0,2890625 
Da drin steckt 
0 * 2^-1 
1 * 2^-2
0 * 2^-3
1 * 2^-4
...
Die vordere Spalte ist dann die Mantisse.


----------



## Ullenboom (4. Nov 2007)

Hallo Riddick007,

wie in einer Bitmaske die Mantisse/Exponent verteilt sind, steht zum Beispiel hier: http://www.tutego.com/javabuch/javainsel6/javainsel_05_001.htm#Xxx999372.

Sonst schau doch auch in die API-Doku unter Double#doubleToRawLongBits.

Grüße

 Christian


----------

